# Old wives tale opposite gender dreams



## LadySlipper

In my last pregnancy we were team yellow and wanted a boy. I always dreamed about having a daughter. We did end up having a beautiful baby boy. 
Team yellow this pregnancy and once again I am dreaming about having a daughter. This time we want a girl. Not sure if that is affecting my dreams, it didn't last time when we wanted a boy.

Just curious if anyone has found this to come true in every pregnancy?


----------



## jzgrace

I had dreams of a baby girl. Not only was it a grl, but looked exactly as she did in my dreams. Im dreaming of a girl this time too. With dd1 no dreams, dd2 spot on. Im hoping im spot on again i just love little girls! I'll find out on the 13th.


----------



## bdb84

I dreamed boy with my first, and girl with my second. So that old wive's tale didn't work for me. :)


----------



## holly81

I think I had one dream of a girl with my first, who is a beautiful little boy! :)

This time I've had several dreams about baby girls, and I'm also convinced its a girl. If I could choose I'd probably rather a second boy although not that fussed any more.... We'll see....p


----------



## Jaybean

I've dreamt of both this time so not much help! Also dreamt about mothering twin baby hippos last night! Lol! First dream I had was more vivid and was of a boy, but I think she's a girl. Will hopefully be able to update tomorrow!... xx


----------

